
The Fury – Craig Wright - obilgic
https://medium.com/@craig_10243/the-fury-fb603e344d20
======
DyslexicAtheist
Craig Wright is a known imposter. He claims he is the real Satoshi and
inventor of Bitcoin. Why are his lies submitted and upvoted on HN?

